# Introductions



## The Kidd (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been encouraged to come here and introduce myself after replying to some threads already. I am 1st Dan in Tae Kwon Do and training hard, I mean really hard for 2nd Dan test in November. I also have studied some Aikido and Ju Jitsu and very much want to continue those as well. I enjoy talking to people about the martial arts and I have already learned alot just from reading around MT. For those of you in Texas I am in Arlington, look forward to hearing and learning from everyone.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Kid and where in Arlington do you train, my school is in Arlington as well.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Kidd---see you've already put up some good posts---enjoy the scene!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Another TKD'er - yay!


----------



## The Kidd (Oct 17, 2006)

Terry,

I train at Metro Karate in southwest arlington off I-20 and Little Rd.


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> Terry,
> 
> I train at Metro Karate in southwest arlington off I-20 and Little Rd.


 
yea you are by that new fitness center right, you have a nice school what style of TKD Olympic or point .


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## The Kidd (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry we do point


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> Terry we do point


 

Yea we teach both point and Olympic style maybe sometimes we can get the schools together and do some sparring?


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Kidd.  

Not a bad idea at all to branch out a bit.  Many folks combine TKD and something like Hapkido, to become very well rounded practitioners.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome my friend, I look forward to seeing more of your posts in the KMA section.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT and good luck n your 2nd Dan test!


----------



## Superflea (Dec 7, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!



Hey! Fancy meeting you here! How are you doing? 

I was just browsing around and came across this forum, and decided to make a comment or two. I hope what I have to say will be found helpful by somebody.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, belated tho it may be:ultracool


----------



## macneb (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello
My name is Ben, I am 27 and I am from Stockport in the United Kingdom. 

I presently have no experiance in the Martial Arts however I do intend to learn a style/styles and I shall be seeking advice and or discussing relevent matters in the foreseable future.

thank you and take care 
                                      Ben


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

macneb said:


> Hello
> My name is Ben, I am 27 and I am from Stockport in the United Kingdom.
> 
> I presently have no experiance in the Martial Arts however I do intend to learn a style/styles and I shall be seeking advice and or discussing relevent matters in the foreseable future.
> ...



Welcome to the site, Ben, good to have you with us. You've definitely come to the right place for answers to questions about MAs! Keep us posted on what you're up to in your choice of an art to pursue.


----------



## norcalazhun (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I just recently earned my rank of black belt in American Kenpo last year in December.I'm honored to train under Tony Martinez Sr. whose instruction has enlightend me in the art of Kenpo.I'm looking forward to meeting fellow Kenpoists and others of different arts.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello and congratulations on the promotion to black belt, it is an accomplishment to be proud of, no doubt there.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 17, 2008)

hey what's up?  my name is ashley and i'm new here.  i train at red dragon and i've been training for about five years with shihan chris casamassa and his brother sensei scott casamassa.


----------

